# Excel named range



## Dx7uga (Oct 12, 2007)

I'd like to chnage the cells named range. I followed the help instructions, but in no vail. Pls help! Specigically, I'd like to change the existing range names, which I created. I get the msg: " Range already exists, please enter a new name".
Tnx :embarased


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

You can edit named ranges, and Names, via Insert > Name > Define.


----------



## Dx7uga (Oct 12, 2007)

No, I work with 2007. Let me show u what I have. While u're busy replying me I'll continue seeking for tutorials in that area.
Tnx for reply

ftp://ledzy.homeip.net/greatBand/ExcelOfriceforum5-12-7.jpg


----------



## Dx7uga (Oct 12, 2007)

Everything solved!!! Very happy!!!
The whole matter's solution lies in Formula/Name manager!
Tnx for time & trouble
Many complements on the search feature! in many forums (unrelated to Office) it's difficult


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Glad you got it solved. I'm not familiar with Office 2007, so that's useful info.


----------



## Dx7uga (Oct 12, 2007)

No matter which v. Once u find a solution to a problem, the satisfaction is overwhelming.
In the future if I encounter a problem, I'll be sure to address you
Tnx again


----------

